# CO2 tank question!



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

First of all, I'd like to say for some reason, I'm really scared of the pressurized co2 tank, don't know why I'm just afraid its gonna explode or something.

After convincing myself, I got an empty tank and a regulator. With some gas left in the cylinder I hooked up everything and ran a test in a bucket, and everything seems fine.

And now its time for me to actually fill up the tank, I was wondering if there's any safety concerns for transporting a filled tank? Being it's so cold out and bringing it back to room temperature.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

Also, I tried to empty whatever is left in the tank and it turned into an ice cube, perhaps I did it too fast. Would there be any problem with that?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is no danger as long as the tank is certified. They won't refill a tank that is past it's certification date. transporting in cold is no problem. Large CO2 tanks used for welding are transported by the truck load in all kinds of weather, hot and cold.
Expanding gas creates a cold situation while compressing it creates heat; both situations are normal.


----------



## jane (Feb 20, 2011)

souldct said:


> Also, I tried to empty whatever is left in the tank and it turned into an ice cube, perhaps I did it too fast. Would there be any problem with that?


Oh boy you wasted precious gas, does your cylinder regulator has high and low pressure gauge, look on high side if pointer is on zero (0) then go for a refill. . High pressure gauge tell how much left in tank and low pressure gauge for CO2 you deliver to aquarium.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

ahhhh thanks for the info guys.

I was told the tank had some gas left from factory testing. As I remember, high gauge was sitting at 1000 or 1500 before I turned it off. No wonder after it turned to ice, gas was still coming out strong...


----------



## jane (Feb 20, 2011)

souldct said:


> ahhhh thanks for the info guys.
> 
> I was told the tank had some gas left from factory testing. As I remember, high gauge was sitting at 1000 or 1500 before I turned it off. No wonder after it turned to ice, gas was still coming out strong...


 wasted money that is almost newlly refilled.


----------



## souldct (Nov 26, 2009)

what would the high gauge be sitting at if the tank was full??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

souldct said:


> what would the high gauge be sitting at if the tank was full??


It should be anywhere from 800 - 1000 PSI when completely full.

Anymore, and it has been overfilled, and the pressure relief valve on the regulator will likely blow until the pressure is lowered.


----------

